# newbie seeking advice



## nitis (Mar 13, 2019)

Last week we did our first order of shirts using ready made transfers. I went with Transfer express as I felt confident in what they had to offer and my only surprise was that when they used my artwork it added two days to production and cost me overnight freight. Other than that it went well. Definitely different that vinyl kinda nerve wracking not being able to really see your image for alignment and not trusting grids


Going forward I have a huge for us project coming this summer 150 sets of shirts and shorts for a pop warner football team. they will be going on 100% poly dri fit type shirts and mesh shorts. So I seek advice here as to what my best options will be as far as price and ease to work with time is not of concern YET.


The decoration will consist of a large logo on the chest a small logo on the leg of the short then an American flag on a sleeve or the back and the logo of the Gym who sponsored the gear on the sleeve or back.


According to the gang I came up with using transfer express I will be at I think $1.61 to get all that I need on one sheet times 150 and this seems reasonable and fits my quote. But can I do better? And what material should I consider or run away from considering what they are being applied to?


Thanks in advance and thanks for having me


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think you are fine. We have used them before and currently we use Versatranz who upgrades our shipping to next day for ground pricing and has a 1 day turnaround on custom work. 

But either company is fine. I believe TE is owned by Stahls.


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Transfer Express is a good company but I do find their transfer prices to be higher than other comparable transfer companies. It pays to shop around. Don't be afraid to ask your sales rep for special compensation on large orders such as, next column pricing, free setup, free shipping, etc... A penny saved is a penny earned! If I were you I would request samples,price sheets and turn-a round information etc.. from other companies so you can compare apples to apples. It's always good to have a backup/second source!
Speaking from 45+ years of experience Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------

